# Porch Post Repair



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

Windwash said:


> Are you on the hook for this from 10 years ago or did this just end up in your lap 10 years later? I haven't heard of loblolly pine but am assuming you self preserved with the termin8 and it didn't come treated from the factory?
> 
> I would be curious to see the framing detail where the fiber cement fascia (boxing?) is nailed directly to the posts.
> 
> ...


This is my house and I am kind of glad it is not a customers because of this problem. 
The boxing or frieze on the outside top of the columns overlaps the posts by 1 1/2". That is 1" for the thickness of the bottom of the boxing laid on the flat and a 1/2" reveal or dripedge that hangs below that board. It would be a great amount of unnecessary work to replace/ remove this boxing. I could remove this column completely by sawing as close to the top of it as possible and then chiseling the stub or end of it out. I would take a chance of cracking the 1" cement board on the outside though. Every part of this porch from the outside boxing is in great condition and should last 60 plus years because it is all cement- soffit, fascia and boxing. All inside of that is pine. 
I am hesitant to throw a 6 x 6 treated posts there because they twist bow and check badly. These posts where fairly dry and I did treat them with Termin 8 as I stated in my opening post. 
I have no problems with the floor either which is Massaranduba or anything below it which is all treated.
I got the posts from a local sawmill where I got thousands of board feet of wood from.
Loblolly is one of 4 species of wood that make up SYP. Most folks think SYP is a species but it is not. It is an industry designation for a group of similar woods. I my area Loblolly pine comprises about 80% of the pine that grows here. It is not a great wood, just plentiful.


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> There are some great ideas brought up but forgive me if I am wrong but it just doesn't look all that bad to me.
> It seems like there is enough wood left that it is not being compromised by the value of the load the post(s) is/are carrying.
> 
> Can't it just be sealed (I like the epoxy sealer) and filled a bit, then reapply the wrap?
> ...


There is not enough good wood to fill/ epoxy or the like. It is soft almost all the way through on the bottom. It need a new section or post.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Waltwood said:


> Thanks, I have every issue until it turned into a DIY mag.




I could not agree with you more ! I have been getting it since issue # 8. It is a mere shadow of the magazine it started out being. I guess I just continue to get it because it is a bad habit of mine .:laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> If you are gonna add another piece of material I would def do a double scarf joint. Here's an example. It does a few things better that butt joining it or half lap. It gives more surface area for same size joint and self tightens the more weight that's put on it.
> 
> Here's a picture
> 
> View attachment 117089





The only fly I see in that ointment is the lower portion of the joint provides a "ledge" to trap water which may have a tendency to provide another place for rot to occur.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Waltwood said:


> This is my house and I am kind of glad it is not a customers because of this problem.
> The boxing or frieze on the outside top of the columns overlaps the posts by 1 1/2". That is 1" for the thickness of the bottom of the boxing laid on the flat and a 1/2" reveal or dripedge that hangs below that board. It would be a great amount of unnecessary work to replace/ remove this boxing. I could remove this column completely by sawing as close to the top of it as possible and then chiseling the stub or end of it out. I would take a chance of cracking the 1" cement board on the outside though. Every part of this porch from the outside boxing is in great condition and should last 60 plus years because it is all cement- soffit, fascia and boxing. All inside of that is pine.
> I am hesitant to throw a 6 x 6 treated posts there because they twist bow and check badly. These posts where fairly dry and I did treat them with Termin 8 as I stated in my opening post.
> I have no problems with the floor either which is Massaranduba or anything below it which is all treated.
> ...


I didn't realize it was your house......that changes things a bit....for the better:thumbsup:

I hadn't ever heard the term "boxing" and assumed your posts went into the floor system and the outer rim had fiber cement on it......hence, the framing comment. 

If it was my house I would scrape off all the dry rot to sound wood, put some oil primer on it, and wrap it with PVC, leaving the bottom open to ventilate. The wrap could be full height or 6-12" tall with an angled cap that could be let-in to the post if desired. This product may fit the bill for full height or cut down for shorter pieces with a cap. The short video on this page shows how it goes together. http://www.azek.com/products/trim/column-wrap


----------

